# Pleco's hiding



## Jmac831 (Nov 24, 2014)

So I have a 45 gallon tank that has guppies, corys, and 2 plecos in it. I have had the plecos for about 3 months now (they were rehomed to me from somebody local). They are both around 6" long or so. One hides all day upside down underneath my fake driftwood in a spot that he moved all of the sand out from. He will only come out at night when all the lights are out and nobody is around (I have seen this a couple times, but as soon as there is a speck of light he takes off to his spot). The other one will stay on the back of the tank and come out to the front once in a while. Is there anything I can do to get the other one to come out at all? I put in some veggies every other week for them, and he will still only come out to eat at night. What else can I try?


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

nothing, they may get out more as they get used to the tank, but they are nocturnal creatures and not much will change that unfortunately, 

good on you for giving them fresh veggies


----------



## Liz158 (Sep 3, 2014)

I also have a new little pleco. It's in a heavily planted 50 tank and has a piece of driftwood with an anubis on it to hide under as well. I barely see it - so much so that I have wondered whether it's still alive in there! Occasionally when I'm cleaning it dashes out of my way but I am hoping it will become less shy as it settles in and grows up.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

One might have been caught as a wild fish. Wild fish are sometimes more shy than tank raised fish who have been around people for several generations. If you just be patient and keep your lights low, you may see more of your pleco as time goes by.


----------



## Waterworlds (Apr 12, 2015)

For the first six months or so, we rarely saw ours. They are all in different tanks, but the one we had the longest comes out and waits right around feeding time. Another comes out once in a while when he's really hungry no matter what time of day. He sits at the very front of the aquarium with one eye on me even though I know he cannot really see me in the daytime! The other is always hidden. It's their nature. As they feel more safe, you'll see him more.


----------



## dhoch (Jul 14, 2014)

That's what Pleco's do. They love to hide inside logs and under things. They are nocturnal and rarely come out during the day. We have had a couple of Pleco's and they never came out except for night time when the tank lights were off. They are very active then though.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

My pleco is besotted with her zuchinnii. She is where the zuchinni is whether day, night, under a log or over it. My plecos and loaches and cories get a slice of the zuch every other day or so. It is not a treat, it is a lifestyle. Love the zuch. Be the zuch.


----------

